

Minimum Viable Painting - ma2rten
http://chenyuz.quora.com/How-I-Painted-Zuck-Elon-Musk-Marissa-Mayer-And-12-Other-Tech-Giants-With-Minimal-Viable-Painting-MVP-Method-in-1

======
eray
nice post

